# New center to match timbre of Onix Ref 3...



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)

There was an announcement this morning of a new center by ACA, Angel City Audio. It was announced on AudiutopiA (horen.lifeme.net). Pictures were just posted and they look beautiful. I've had Onix Ref 3s for years in my HT but thought the Ref 100 wasn't enough. Looks really interesting!


----------



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)

looks like they have 7" drivers just like the Ref 3s instead of the 5.25" the Ref 100 had


----------



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually they were developed to be used as fronts for HT....or 2 channel....


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

It would be great if a Ref owner could hear these and chime in. I know that ninjafied Ref100's sound a lot better - but from what I've heard it's still not the most capable center channel.


----------



## mobileusa (Jan 15, 2010)

I actually have had the Ref 3, Ref 1, Ref .5, and the Ref 100. Although it was nice, the bottom just wasn't there. These will have the same 7" drivers as the Ref 3, compared to the Ref 100 with 5.25 drivers


----------

